# The virgin spring



## AlbertoDeRoma (Jan 18, 2010)

I recently saw Bergman's "The Virgin Spring" and I was in awe of the B&W photography in it.  Here's a small sample of some of the photography in the movie.

I went out with my trusty Digilux 2 with the intention of capturing some photos with the same Bergman-esque "mood" and lighting.  I still have a lot of work and learning to do but - for some reason I don't fully understand - I really like the following one.

Alberto

Leica Digilux 2, ISO 100, f/2.8, 1/160


----------

